# I might be getting my life back....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure if I ever shared this story or not, but back in 2005 I was hit by a car while changing a tire on our family van back in Missouri. I didn't know it at the time, but this event would change my life forever. I wrote this post on another forum back then.....



> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words, and wishes. This is my first time online since getting home a few hours ago so I thought I would drop in and say "Hi".
> 
> ...


Anyway, here I am 7 years later. I took a settlement from the driver that was just enough to cover my hospital bills and put a little cash in my pocket. I had major injuries to my knees, shoulders and my side that I was not able to take care of at that time though. I have spent the last 7 years in the worst condition of my life. I've been unable to run or even walk up steep inclines. I am in pain every night.... suffering from arthritis and other pains. My left kneecap can slip out of place at any time... sending me to the ground in excruciating pain. I have put on over 60 pounds because I lead such a sedentary life, and my cholesterol has increased to over 400 because of my lack of exercise. I have basically become a piece of crap... thanks to this lady that mowed me down.

I am not writing this for sympathy though. I am writing this because after 7 long years, I was able to secure insurance that MIGHT be willing to fix me up and give me my life back.

I am expecting to go into surgery for both of my knees within the next couple of weeks. Not being in the best of health, I sure would appreciate any and all prayers. My biggest fear is going under the knife with 2 kids who rely on me... while being in the worst shape of my life. If I come out of this thing OK, I am looking forward to turning my life around. It's been way too long.

Moral of the story: If you're ever hurt like this, find a good lawyer and don't settle for just anything. You don't realize how long these things can affect you.... and a couple thousand bucks won't solve tens of thousands in medical bills later.

Thanks all....


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

good luck with the surgery hope overthing heals up fast.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Prayers and thoughts out to you Chris as you wade through these troubled times. I know you've been hurting and also know how extremely frustrating it can be. I hope that you heal quickly and get back to climbing those hills and mountains. You're way too young to be in this bad of shape my friend. If I can help in anyway please let me know, your friend, Tom


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

good luck man if anyone deserves to be fixed up to the way you were its you man. and dont worry about going under the knife with 2 kids relying on you, God takes care of his own, so you will be back to roughhousing with them in no time. Good luck and God bless


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Prayers sent up for you and your family Chris.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll be saying prayers for you and the girls my friend, I'm glad you'll be getting fixed up and will be back in good shape by next season. I do remember you making mention of an accident where you were hit on the side of the road but had no idea of the severity. Where will you be having this done ?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Chris, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. God looked out for you once 7 years ago and I'm sure he will do it again during and after your surgery. Have faith and stay strong!


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

And a lot of coyotes just breathed a sigh of relief knowing you will be out of the woods for a little wile. My prayers are with you, safe surgery and speedy recovery!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You will be very much in our thoughts over here Chris. I'm sure all will be fine.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris,

You will be in our thoughts and prayers for your upcoming surgery and the recovery afterwards. We are here for you and just a pm or phone call away.

God speed my friend!

P.S. The cats up there are the ones are the ones getting a break.


----------



## Afarcry (Mar 7, 2010)

Prayers from my corner of Wisconsin, Chris. You've traveled a tough road and I hope things get smoother for you as time goes by.
Don


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck and I'm sure everything will work out for the better, I' sure some of my soil therapy would help.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

What a story! Sound like your a guy that don't give up. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Remember you have family here to support you too !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We all need help at some time or another. You are in our thoughts and prayers. I know some about being limited about what you can do, keep forward thoughts ad keep going.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

May be YD's grandchildren can give you some of that special tea. I think it help him.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

yes Chris never forget you have family to lean on here and to help out. if ever there is anything you need you can always count on us. we will get it done for ya. god speed my friend


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> May be YD's grandchildren can give you some of that special tea. I think it help him.


Yeah it made my hair grow in thicker.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thicker hair????? hmmm might have to send for some of that....lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just don't pour it on your Wheaties...it'll make you grumpy !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You know were all pull'in for ya Chris---your tuff---all will be fine.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Man You Will For Sure be in Our Thoughts and Prayers! Take your Laptop to the hospital so we can harass ya and you will be in a better mood in a Hurry! All jokes aside I hope and Pray all goes well man, Noone deserves to go through a life of pain because of an accident! You will be kicking around with the girls before you know it!!


----------

